# Roamio Plus --- External TiVo Stream Solved OOH



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

I've been pulling my hair our trying to solve this . . .

I have a new Roamio Plus that streams perfectly to my iPad when I'm in my home connected to my home WiFi. When out of my home, the iPad won't connect to the box and/or returns errors that the Streaming Device (built into the Roamio) can't be found. TiVo wants to exchange the Roamio Plus, but I'm pretty confident it's not the equipment since it works perfectly connected to my home WiFi. 

Today, I borrowed a friends *external* TiVo Stream. I connected it to my Network, and now the OOH Steaming works perfectly!

Any ideas as to why the External TiVo Stream Works? Should I just call it a day and buy an external TiVo Stream and chalk the whole thing up to some engineering issue between the internal and external TiVo Stream?

I welcome any feedback or suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Do you want to buy my stream?

BTW, I suggest you write up this at forums.tivo.com. I admittedly have THOUGHT of leaving both connected to try something like this for the (rare-ish) problems I have when connecting/downloading.. but haven't bothered.. and I think I'd rather get it out of the house.. and then I'll whine on their fora for any issues I do have.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks. I'm going to do a little more research to find out what's going on here before I buy one. I'd just like to know WHY the External Stream works and the one inside the Roamio doesn't. 

Hopefully somebody will reply with some good information to help solve it.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Its certainly possible that you've got a quirky, borderline stream chip in your roamio, however...

Im sure you've already rebooted all the involved equipment... router, modem, switches, etc. when troubleshooting...

Are you using any "exotic" networking topology? Subnets or anything outside of the ordinary? Or are we talking the ole basic: cable modem <Ethernet> Router <Ethernet> Roamio

What router are you using? Are you using the default firmware or something custom?

Did you connect the Stream to the exact same location on the network where the Roamio is located? Have you tried plugging the Roamio into the port that the stream was plugged into?

You have to eliminate any possible networking issues.... its possible you have a switch with some glitch in its functionality, or a network cable thats damaged, etc.

Its best if you map out your network layout for folks to envision it and identify any possible trouble spots.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks -- All great questions, I should have included such information in my first message.

I don't think it even COULD be a bad stream chip because, as I mentioned originally, it DOES stream perfectly when in-home connected to my WiFi Network. It's just the OOH that doesn't function on the Roamio, but now works perfectly when an external TiVo Stream is attached.

* Reboots --- Yep. All equipment several times.

* No Exotic Network, Subnets etc. Just Basic Cable Modem, Router and MoCA driving the Roamio and my 2 Minis.

* Belkin N600 Router with default Firmware. I checked to make sure it was up-to-date.

* I've not tried to move the location of the Roamio since everything else functions just perfectly with it.


Hope this helps shed some light and hopefully somebody will have a solution. Otherwise, I think I just may buy the external TiVo Stream.

Thanks, again.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm sure you've done this, but did you confirm that the OOH settings in the Full System information screens are setup correctly?

For me I see:

Proxy Enabled: Checked
GLIDE Certs: Available
GLIDE Tunnel Status: Connected

I didn't have to configure any of this....but thought maybe it would be worth a check. Assuming that Tivo support already had you check this....but with how bad Tivo support has been, I'm surprised they even realize you can stream OOH ;-)

-Kevin


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

lgnad said:


> Did you connect the Stream to the exact same location on the network where the Roamio is located?


I would try this.



lgnad said:


> Have you tried plugging the Roamio into the port that the stream was plugged into?


And this.

I would also try a cable swap.

All of these are less costly than a separate stream purchase. Good luck to you. Networking issues can sometimes be a bear to diagnose.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

I connected the External TiVo Stream to my Router (on the first floor) which now allows OOH Streaming to work perfectly. The Roamio is upstairs in my Bedroom connected via MoCA and I just can't get the OOH Streaming to function using the Stream Device *built in* to the Roamio itself. In Home Streaming works perfectly.

Not sure which cable to try to replace --- Do you mean the Coax from the wall that MoCA enabled going to the Roamio?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

So your setup for OOH streaming is:

Roamio -> MoCA -> router -> modem -> OOH streaming

or

Roamio -> MoCA -> router -> external stream -> router -> modem -> OOH streaming

If I understand this correctly that's how you're setup is configured. Perhaps the Roamio's built-in stream can't handle the MoCA to router connection in order to stream. Just a long shot, but wonder if plugging the Roamio to the router will help. If so, this may be a bug in the Roamio that needs to be reported.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

It would shock me if it worked with Ethernet (versus the current MoCA Setup). This would be a significant bug, and I can't believe I'd be the first to discover it.

I'd prefer to have the Roamio attached via MoCA, but suppose I could test it. 

Might just be a whole lot easier to just continue using the external TiVo Stream.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

One more thought . . .

Connecting the Roamio via ethernet (I'm assuming) makes it vulnerable to going down if the Router itself crashes. On MoCA, if the Router crashes, the TiVo still functions and operates. I see this as a benefit to keeping the MoCA setup in place.

If I'm wrong here, please let me know.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I doubt networking setup has anything to do with it. I think the fundamental problem is this:
For OOH streaming with iOS app you have to go through OOH pairing setup which couples the Stream with the OOH Proxy server. In your case it looks like that pairing happened for your external Stream but not for the internal Stream for some reason, so the Proxy server can't communicate with your internal Stream.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Makes sense to me . . .

What steps can I take to correct this? I've already uninstalled and reinstalled the iOS App several times to try to "re pair" it correctly.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

rspike said:


> Makes sense to me . . .
> 
> What steps can I take to correct this? I've already uninstalled and reinstalled the iOS App several times to try to "re pair" it correctly.


Have you gone through the setup again in the app making sure OOH is checked? Then verified the status in the System Info screens?

-Kevin


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If you had your external Stream plugged in when going through the pairing step, it may have used it instead of the internal one. So I'd make sure to repeat the pairing step again with the external Stream unplugged if you have not already done so. I don't think there's a diagnostics screen that shows which devices are paired to the Proxy Server, so that's probably something only TiVo can check.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Yep --- I sure did.

When I initially setup the Roamio, the old External TiVo Stream was unplugged and disconnected from my Network.

I went thru the Pairing Process, and selected the Roamio Internal Stream. Again, at that point, In-House Streaming worked great. OOH Streaming is when it couldn't find the TiVo Box and/or said the Streaming Device was unavailable.

I really do think this is something very simple and feel like there's a solution out there somewhere.

Thanks for the ideas --- keep em' coming.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

rspike said:


> Yep --- I sure did.
> 
> When I initially setup the Roamio, the old External TiVo Stream was unplugged and disconnected from my Network.
> 
> ...


Did you check the System Info screen from within the app and click on the Out-Of-Home button? Curious if that page is showing the correct info or not.

-Kevin


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Yes. When I "paired" it up with Roamio, I clicked on the "Out of home" streaming button. If there's somewhere else I should be looking, please let me know.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

rspike said:


> Yes. When I "paired" it up with Roamio, I clicked on the "Out of home" streaming button. If there's somewhere else I should be looking, please let me know.


In the app, click on the settings gear.
Then click on System Information. Wait for this to populate. Once it does, scroll down and click on Full System Information.

It should load basically a webpage view. On the left are 4 buttons. Click on the 3rd button for Out-Of-Home.

For mine, which I know works I see:

Proxy Enabled: Checked
GLIDE Certs: Available
GLIDE Tunnel Status: Connected

No idea if any of this helps.....but looking at the previous posts I'd have to agree with moyekj in that it doesn't "look" to be network related.

*EDIT:* On that first System Information screen, it will show the IP Address of the stream. You can also access this same info from a computer (or iPad) by going to: http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo

Also remember that the Roamio Plus/Pro have 2 IP addresses, and to see stream info you need that IP, not the IP of the Tivo.

-Kevin


----------



## xdreamwalker (Jul 13, 2005)

rspike, have you been able to come up with a solution? I've only been able to get OOH streaming working once, then it quit. TiVo support wasn't much help. My system info shows that the proxy is enabled and connected.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

TiVo ended up exchanging my Roamio Plus for a new one. The new unit seems to work about 80% of the time. The other 20% requires me to re-pair my device with the Roamio while I'm connected to my home Wifi.


----------



## mdterp20 (Mar 4, 2011)

Had similar OOH streaming problem. Resolved with a new Roamio. As far as your 20 % repairing issue, go to Tivo Central --> Apps/games--> and enable "enable home network applications". See if that helps at all.


----------

